# construcción regulador automático de altura para faros xenon



## cobretti (Nov 28, 2009)

Estoy maquinando la fabricación de un regulador de altura automático, para poder homologar los faros xenon en mi coche

Os explico como tendría que funcionar para ver si me podéis hechar una mano con ideas o con lo que sea, y por supuesto, gracias de antemano.

El caso es que el regulador actúa con un sensor en el eje trasero y otro en el delantero, para saber la inclinación del coche, y poder regular los faros si hay más o menos carga en el coche y así no deslumbrar.
Esta regulación se efectúa con unos motorcillos que ya llevan los faros y que se accionan desde el interior con una ruedecilla que lo único que hace es darle al motor una tensión variable para que ajuste. (Este punto lo conservo y acoplaría a él el regulador accionado por los sensores).

Mi idea es poner unos sensores del tipo distancia (los que se usan en los sensores de aparcamiento en los coche modernos).
Podrían ser de cualquier tipo, pero creo que por ultrasonidos, iría bien, ya que los ópticos, si se manchan de barro (van debajo del coche) serán menos efectivos. Se tendría que hacer una comparación entre los dos sensores partiendo de que el coche está recto y los faros ya regulados y que compare ambos ejes y si hay variación en cualquiera de ellos que regule y baje o suba los faros en relación a ello.

Bueno no me extiendo más, creo que ya sabemos como funciona esto, el caso es poder cuadrar un esquema y llevarlo a la práctica, acoplando algo ya hecho, o partiendo desde cero


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2009)

¿ Que dice la reglamentación para homologar los faros ?


----------



## cobretti (May 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que dice la reglamentación para homologar los faros ?



Pues lo primero el faro tiene que tener grabada en relieve la contraseña DC, osea que tiene que estár homologado para lámparas de descarga, (no hay problema,los mios la tienen), lo segundo es que tienes que tener sistema de lavado de faros, no hay problema, se instala uno y listo, y lo tercero, que tienes que lleva regulación automática de faros, aquí es donde estamos y por eso abrí el post.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

Lo mas seguro sería un encoder que mida el ángulo de la carrocería.

Saludos !


----------



## wacalo (May 18, 2010)

También creo que lo más adecuado es medir las distancias carrocería/suelo adelante y atrás ya que eso elimina el problema de una autopista con pendiente inclinada. Lo que debería considerar es si la deformación de los neumáticos por una carga variable tiene una influencia sobre la altura total de carrocería, porque de no ser así se podría medir solo la variación de altura a causa de la deformación de los espirales amortiguadores y eso simplificaría el asunto.
Una duda que se me plantea es (si medimos la altura hasta el piso), esa medición se hace ¿con el vehículo detenido? o se puede también medir la altura con el vehículo en marcha? porque en este último caso quizás influya la velocidad del automóvil en la captación del eco por parte del receptor ultrasónico.
En fin, solo una inquietud.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

wacalo dijo:


> También creo que lo más adecuado es medir las distancias carrocería/suelo adelante y atrás ya que eso elimina el problema de una autopista con pendiente inclinada.


 
Cierto , no pensé en suelo inclinado o inercias .

Lo más *sencillo* es medir la altura de ambas suspenciones 

Saludos !


----------



## spunyk (Ene 21, 2011)

y si lo que mides es la altura de la carroceria respecto al brazo de suspension?? como hacen los sensores de serie de los coches?? no seria una buena opcion y sin riesgo de ecos por velocidad o movimiento?


----------



## ccan (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola a todos,yo he visto en la pagina oficial de HELLA sistemas de regulacion de altura por ultrasonidos, igual que los sensores de aparcamiento, pero a mi me parece que utilizar ese sistema puede ser problematico por lo que habeis dicho anteriormente


----------



## Sedano (Sep 1, 2011)

Por si te sirve de algo te diré que los camiones hace más de 20 años que llevan sensores de  altura, para que siempre esté nivelado. Hay de dos tipos, unos son un potenciometro normal y corriente y otros son de efecto hall, funcionan a 5v así que igual te valen. Aquí puedes buscar información: http://inform.wabco-auto.com/intl/es/index.html Dale a: Indice y en el cuadro de búsqueda pon sensor de altura ECAS


----------

